# Software > OpenWrt >  openwrt

## pan-pan

καλησπερα

θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου στελει την νεοτερη εκδοση του openwrt γιατι στο site εχουν μονο το White Russian.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## dimkasta

Aυτό είναι το νεότερο

----------


## pan-pan

> Aυτό είναι το νεότερο



ναι αλλα δεν θελω αυτο.Θελω καποιο απο τα snapsots τα κλασικα αν καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω

----------


## kontak

Εχω εγώ ένα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι το τελευταίο πριν βγεί το White Russian!!

----------


## dimkasta

Εχω χρησιμοποιήσει όλα τα ΑΡ-ΣΙ (κόλλησαν τα ελληνικά πάλι...) και δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο. Μόνο το 3 είναι λίγο κέρατο στην εγκατάσταση, αν είχες ήδη κάποιο παλιότερο εγκατεστημένο.
Έχεις εσύ κάποια παρατήρηση? Τι ακριβώς δεν σου αρέσει?
Έχω την ΄τελευταία νον-Γουάιτ ράσιαν σπίτι. Θα την ανεβάσω το απόγευμα...

----------


## pan-pan

> Εχω χρησιμοποιήσει όλα τα ΑΡ-ΣΙ (κόλλησαν τα ελληνικά πάλι...) και δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο. Μόνο το 3 είναι λίγο κέρατο στην εγκατάσταση, αν είχες ήδη κάποιο παλιότερο εγκατεστημένο.
> Έχεις εσύ κάποια παρατήρηση? Τι ακριβώς δεν σου αρέσει?
> Έχω την ΄τελευταία νον-Γουάιτ ράσιαν σπίτι. Θα την ανεβάσω το απόγευμα...


Εχει παρα πολλα πακετα εγκατεστημενα μεσα τα οποια δεν τα θελω.Απο οτι ειδα η τελευταια εκδοση ειναι η snapshot-20040928 οποτε αν την εχει καποιος ας μου την στειλει στο [email protected].(για wrt54g οχι gs)

Ευχαριστω

----------


## kontak

Αυτή σου κάνει ρε snapshot-20041220.tar

το snapshot-20040928 μεταφράζεται σε 2004-09-28 άρα η δικιά μου είναι ποιο πρόσφατη  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Εχει παρα πολλα πακετα εγκατεστημενα μεσα τα οποια δεν τα θελω.


ipkg list_installed -> Βλέπεις πια έχει εγκατεστημένα
ipkg remove <όνομα πακέτου>

Βασικά αν το θες για wireless μπορείς να βγάλεις το ppp,το dns-κάτι(δεν το θυμάμε ::  ) και αν δεν θέλεις web interface τα αντοίστιχα 1-2 πακέτα.

----------

